# Anyone here have or know someone with K5?



## redrum (Jul 17, 2019)

I'd like to talk to someone who has had K5 installed on a jet boat to see if it is worth the money. My opinion, wetlander is not.


----------



## jtf (Jul 24, 2019)

I have uhmw on my drift boat, I understand both Hyde and Koffler have bottom coat options, Glovit used to be used a lot. I never liked it much for longevity. 

You might call Joe Koffler and ask him, nice guy, excellent shop. He uses coatings on sleds and row boats. 

Off topic, but how does the 60/40 do on the 1860?


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 25, 2019)

I don't have it, but there are a bunch of guys on another forum i frequent that do. They fish the Susquehanna and love the K5.


----------



## jtf (Jul 25, 2019)

This is uhmw applied without glue or screws using champhered holes and weld washers. Same as applied on heavy mining dump equipment. About 20yrs of wear.

K5 sounds interesting option. What's the cost and what shop does the work in the southeast? Susquehanna is described as a boat killer.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 30, 2019)

I'd like to hear opinions to on the K5 and places that install.


----------

